# rattlesnake skin



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have heard of 'rattlesnake skin' pens being made. Is this a material that comes as a pen blank and turns to look like snake skin? Or is it real skin that is applied to a wood base?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 18, 2004)

Lucas, I think we are talking about applying the skin to the wood or brass subtraight. I have not scene skin like resin. Have you? Sorry about the name thing. I loved the Rifleman, he was my hero. Anthony


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 19, 2004)

Someone had mentioned about somebody offering Rattlesnake blanks with an outer layer of some kind of plastic and the actual skin underneath .


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 19, 2004)

The skin would need to be protected.  Kinda like stabilizing wood.  
Or, wrapped around the tube and glued into a Clear Accrylic Rod like YoYo Spin used on a top.  This would hide and protect the skin.[8D]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Dec 19, 2004)

After I cured my skin, I CA's it to the turned wood and then applied about 4 coats of CA over it. Ryan at woodturningz has developed a snakeskin in resin blank.  You might check with him 1-888-pen-kits


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 19, 2004)

Bev, what did you do to get an even seam ? I found leather tends to shrink a little. Thanks!


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 19, 2004)

Look in my photo folder. There is a picture of one of the rattlesnake pen that I make. I glue the skin to the brass tube and cast the tube in polyester resin and turn like other plastics. woodturningz has pre cast rattlesnake blanks for sale, if he isn't out and if you don't want to cast your own. I have not tried to do like Bev did hers. Ryan may have skins other than rattlesnake. Polyester resin is easy to cast and anything can be embedded in the resin. It can be colored and numerous patterns and swirls are possible. There is a picture of a piece of US flag ribbon glued to the tube and cast in the resin. If it is not in my album then look at http://www.tinyurl.com/38hor which is my yahoo photo album. I make a mold from scrap wood and plug the ends of the tubes and support it off the bottom of the mold and cast away. Polyester resin will cost about 40 cents per blank, depending on what you pay for the resin. At Michaels or Hobby Lobby it is $18 per quart and I pay $28 a gallon from http://www.artstuf.com
Have fun and ...
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />I have heard of 'rattlesnake skin' pens being made. Is this a material that comes as a pen blank and turns to look like snake skin? Or is it real skin that is applied to a wood base?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 20, 2004)

As it turns out, there is another discussion on this topic under 'snakeskin'. They answer the question very well and provide a lot of good information. Thanks for the responses.






> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />I have heard of 'rattlesnake skin' pens being made. Is this a material that comes as a pen blank and turns to look like snake skin? Or is it real skin that is applied to a wood base?


----------

